# Archaon The Everchanger.



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

*Archaon The Everchosen*

Finally got this finished a few days ago, I really like how he turned out with the different not so dark colour scheme. I passed it on to the guy who asked me to do it for him and he is over the moon with it.
































































Hope you guys like it as much as I do.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful model, but one teensy question:
The Everchanger?


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

you are right it should be Everchosen , .:russianroulette:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow very impresive! +rep


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks brilliant Tim. It truly is the best Archaon I've ever seen and the first I've ever seen with a brown horse, and I have to say, it looks a lot better. Good to hear the person you've painted it for was happy, I'm not surprised he was over the moon with it .


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Absolutely stunning, beautiful job. +rep.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks incredible! The colours compliment eachother very well! One thing I am kinda looking at is the light sourcing, your commission will never know it, but it's a little off with the sheild I think judging by the shading and highlighting on the pelt vs his sheild. I could be wrong. Now it's a minor thing really when you compare the impressive highlighting and blending you've done here, I could only hope to emmulate your work one day!


----------

